# M&J Aquarium



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

We offer planting tanks and service for low price. 
*30cm*30cm*30cm cube water tank(starfine glass) full set for $419.99 include tax(see picture and contact for deatails SET UP FINISHED)*Also come with 60cm*40cm*45cm and 120cm*50cm*50cm
Check it out right now at M&J Aquarium 101-2101 Brimley road M1S 2B4
Contact us: 647 801 0329(for price and info)
We also offer products for planting tanks' product(call cell number above for great discount)
Ex: Fluval planting tank full set 189.99 plus tax
Fluval Planting soil 8kg, only $40plus tax
Fluval 23w planting tank light, only 49.99 plus tax
GLO T5HO 4'8(120cm) without bulb plus timer 160 Plus tax
And so on!!!
Planting tank Service available:
Less than 60cm for $80 (including 4 free plants)
between 60cm(including 60cm) and 100cm for $120 with 8 free plants
More than or equal to 100cm for $150 with 10 free plants

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...Planting-Tanks-and-Service-W0QQAdIdZ259834837

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

